# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  الكتاب الدورى 12لسنة2008 بشأن صرف الكفالات

## hazem zizo

*كتاب دوري رقم 12 لسنة 2008 بشأن صرف الكفالات*
*ورد كتاب الإدارة العامة لتجميع البيانات المركزية بمصلحة الضرائب المؤرخ 8 / 5 / 2008 بشأن ما تضمنه الكتاب الدوري رقم 28 لسنة 2008 الصادر من الإدارة المركزية لحسابات الحكومة بوزارة المالية من توجيه إلى كافة الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية والأجهزة المستقلة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة بمراعاة صرف الكفالات التي لا تزيد قيمتها على ألف جنيه دون الرجوع لمصلحة الضرائب المصرية .*
*ولما كانت التعليمات العامة للنيابات المنصوص عليها في المادة 748 من التعليمات القضائية والمادة 1309 من التعليمات الكتابية والمالية والإدارية قد أوجبت على النيابات قبل صرف أية مبالغ مالية أو أموال متعلقة بالغير لأصحابها – متى زادت قيمتها على مائة جنيه – وإخطار الإدارة العامة لتجميع البيانات المركزية بمصلحة الضرائب العامة بالنسبة لمحافظات القاهرة والجيزة والقليوبية والمناطق الضريبية بالنسبة للمحافظات الأخرى فان تعددت المناطق الضريبية داخل المحافظة الواحدة تخطر منطقة ضرائب أول ، ويعتبر عدم رد هذه الجهات على إخطارات النيابة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ وصول تلك الإخطارات إليها موافقة ضمنية منها على رد المبالغ المطلوبة لأصحابها ، كما أوجبت أيضا ضرورة تضمين الإخطارات المشار إليها البيانات المقررة ، وان يتم تسليم المراسلات الخاصة بهذه الإخطارات بموجب دفتر تسليم خاص في نطاق محافظة القاهرة الكبرى ولا تسلم لذوي الشأن بأي حال من الأحوال .*
*وكان الكتاب الدوري رقم 9 لسنة 2004 الصادر من النائب العام قد أكد على ضرورة إعمال التعليمات العامة للنيابات المشار إليها سلفا .*
*فانه في ضوء ما تقدم نذكر أعضاء النيابة العامة بتلك التعليمات وندعوهم إلى إتباع ما يلي :*
*التصرف في طلبات صرف الكفالات المالية التي لا تزيد قيمتها على ألف جنيه دون استطلاع رأي الجهات المختصة بمصلحة الضرائب وقصر حالات استطلاع الرأي على صرف الكفالات المالية التي تزيد قيمتها على ألف جنيه .*
*ثانيا : ضرورة قيام النيابات بمحافظات القاهرة والجيزة والقليوبية بتسليم المراسلات الخاصة بالإخطارات الموجهة إلى الجهات المختصة بمصلحة الضرائب في شأن استطلاع الرأي في صرف المبالغ والأموال المتعلقة بالغير بموجب دفتر تسليم خاص ولا تسلم لذوي الشأن بأي حال من الأحوال .*
*والله ولي التوفيق*
*صدر في 19 / 5 / 2008*
*النائب العام*
*المستشار / عبد المجيد محمود*

----------


## meslmat

.............................

----------


## margoadel

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

